# '94 Sentra 4-door



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Its got an Extreme Demesions body kit, a Lancer Evolution VIII wing and Motegi 16s. Under the hood its got a MSD ignition box, Unorthadox racing pulleys, a custom header, NGK plugs, Zoom stage 2 clutch, Tenzo racing exhaust, and some high powered plug wires that were already on there when i got it. It has Tokico shocks all around and a Stillen strut-tower bar. I only just turned 18 on Nov 21st and its my first car. Let me know what you think. I'll get some more pictures of the interior and under the hood in a bit. Just like to shout out thanks to my mom and dad for letting me drive the nicest ride we own.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

looks nice.. 
How do those Tokicos ride?? I was going to get some of those.. but went against it b/c of bad reviews on them from ppl on here.. They're discontinued on our model now.. [went with KYB AGX/ST Springs setup] 
Do you have lowering springs on them or stock springs??


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Theyre lowering. they ride pretty good as long as you dont go off roading.


----------



## sentra_ga16de (Nov 26, 2006)

i have a 94 sentra 4 dr, hoping to get mine just as good as that but different color and rims, but the cars still looks pretty sweet, im only 16 and mine is all stock so if you have some suggestions on what parts i should buy i would appreciate it.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I usually despise sentras with body kits and large wings, but for some reason, the color of your car, the angle of the shot, and the matching setup (especially the nice choice of rims)actually decieves me to believe that it is a wrx/evo type car. Nice one!


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Just search the forums. thats how i found most of the parts on it. A must have is a header though if you are even thinking about doing anything to it. The best quality of my car is that it doesnt sound like a Go-Kart because the header gives it a throaty tone. i got it on my 16th birthday and i went with the performance upgrades before the cosmetic ones. It feels great to know that someone else got a 94 Sentra 4-door as their first car and has decided to mod it. just one small piece of advice....dont get an Airplane-style wing and then slap on stickers all over it. happy hunting and thanks for the comments.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

@sentra_ga16de

..sometimes it's better to buy quality products over cheap ones.. even if you have to save up a lil more.. in the long run you'll be better off.. instead of having to replace those cheap things later on.. Research any product you are looking to buy before you buy it. if it's really really cheap and says it's a "deal" it might be to good to be true..

_..and like Tee-Jay said.. searh forum.. there's alot of info on here.. _


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

*Project Sentra ('94)*


















From this to this for $2.5K.


























Here are some upgrades i did....








































Let me know now that you can see some more angles and other aspects of the ride.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

..not to much of a fan of body kits.. rather keep it as is in that respect.. as I said before it looks nice..


----------



## Doobie1775 (May 11, 2005)

what kind of rims are those, not the motegi's?


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Kazera's. Nice fat lip for a fwd.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a spare evo8 wing if you want to buy it


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

as a former sentra owner, i honestly do not like the car. the kit kills the lines, and the wing scares me. but, it's your money, and your time, it still looks better than my car, so good job on keeping it clean.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks pretty nice man.. ever thought about adding mesh into them open spots unless you plan on doing turbo where the intercooler is gonna go.

and maybe tsuru headlights in the near future?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i don't like the huge kits. i like the side skirts, but the front and rear bumpers don't line up with it. i'm not a fan...but if you like it, who cares what i think


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

LIUSPEED said:


> looks pretty nice man.. ever thought about adding mesh into them open spots unless you plan on doing turbo where the intercooler is gonna go.
> 
> and maybe tsuru headlights in the near future?



Yeah, but im more interested in getting the radiator fans to working agian.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Ditch that kit, But thats my opinion.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah i wish the bumpers werent as bold, but i still like em.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

I just got a job and I'm saving for some decent engine mods. Maybe a CAI and a new valve-cover to start (I know a valve cover isnt performance but my engine compartment looks a little scrappy). A turbo would be a little bit beyond my grasp right now as i'm about to start college this fall so money will be scarce then. Any other good solid performance upgrade ideas?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Tee-Jay said:


> I just got a job and I'm saving for some decent engine mods. Maybe a CAI and a new valve-cover to start (I know a valve cover isnt performance but my engine compartment looks a little scrappy). A turbo would be a little bit beyond my grasp right now as i'm about to start college this fall so money will be scarce then. Any other good solid performance upgrade ideas?


S1 cams, UR pulleys, etc...


----------



## budsang1 (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks Aweful...sorry


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

budsang1 said:


> Looks Aweful...sorry


lol 1 post.

i thought you didnt have an account on here!


----------



## budsang1 (Apr 14, 2005)

turns out i made one a couple years ago....there was a reason why i didn't post anything....what was it....


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

budsang1 said:


> turns out i made one a couple years ago....there was a reason why i didn't post anything....what was it....


not sure. Why dont you fill us in on this


----------



## budsang1 (Apr 14, 2005)

haha...lets not go down that road


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

The bodykit is alittle to much for me... but overall it looks damn nice.


----------



## NighttimeNissan (Aug 25, 2007)

DUDE i'm 16 and have a 94 nissan sentra 4 door as my first car as well and i plan on doing the same exact thing! only a not so radical wing on the back. what are the specs on your rims? i see they are 16" but what is the offset and bolt pattern? and what kind of tires are those to go with your rims?


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Well that picture is from like a year ago. so now i have motegi 17" six-spoke chrome rallys. the tires are yokohama parada spec-2 205/40zr17 84w. They are soft compound drift tires and they cost a pretty penny. but it rides like its on rails though. this was my first car and when it started it looked like this ( i added the wing, gift from a friend)








i love it, it also has recaro racing seats which are my personal favorite as far a additions go. good luck with your mods. in my opinion, go with an exhuast system first. i love the way my car sounds and it is a basic building block to future mods. good luck!! these forums were the best source of information for both mods and when ever i had some problems with the radiator fans, ect. use them, people will help you.
:fluffy:


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

You need to pressure wash that motor bay


----------



## dropdread (Sep 4, 2007)

I think your car is terrible. You should've spent your money on engine mods instead of rice mods. If I got that wing as a gift I would've sold it without a second thought. I bet with that money and the rest of the money you wasted on it, (at least you payed a little attention to the engine) you could have had yourself a turbo by now and some respect.

Needless to say I hate ricers, and heres a perfect example.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

dropdread said:


> I think your car is terrible. You should've spent your money on engine mods instead of rice mods. If I got that wing as a gift I would've sold it without a second thought. I bet with that money and the rest of the money you wasted on it, (at least you payed a little attention to the engine) you could have had yourself a turbo by now and some respect.
> 
> Needless to say I hate ricers, and heres a perfect example.


lol... couldnt have said it better my self.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

dropdread said:


> I think your car is terrible. You should've spent your money on engine mods instead of rice mods. If I got that wing as a gift I would've sold it without a second thought. I bet with that money and the rest of the money you wasted on it, (at least you payed a little attention to the engine) you could have had yourself a turbo by now and some respect.
> 
> Needless to say I hate ricers, and heres a perfect example.


Needless to say I hate douche-bags who think money grows on trees, here is a perfect example.



well you dont have to drive my car, or look at it for all i care. I like my car and all the MONEY spent on it would not have gotten shit as far as engine mods go. all these mods were done by friends and done cheap. All i know is I'm proud of my FIRST car. Also if it makes me happy, the money isnt wasted. a waste of money would be putting a turbo on a ga16de with over 140k miles on it. I would have to buy the SR20, buy a new trani (it also has 140k miles on it), then buy a turbo, and replace a shit-load of things to insure reliable running. and thats just to begin with. it would cost around 10k if i was lucky and had friends do it. Lets see, all in all ive spent about 3k on my car (about 1000 of that was in a new paint job)... 3k vs 10k.. IF you would like to finance the job, i would be more than happy to accept your $10k 


and remember i was 17 with the income of about $80 a week when this was done ya douche!!!


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

also, dropdead, does your car include Recaro racing seats with RJS 3 pt harnesses? is that respectable? also does your car still get 23 mpg in the city with limited maintenance? a turbo would say goodbye to both. ignorant ass. :loser: 

PS-also next time read instead of looking at just the pictures. you would know my money situation if you had.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Tee-Jay said:


> also, dropdead, does your car include Recaro racing seats with RJS 3 pt harnesses? is that respectable? also does your car still get 23 mpg in the city with limited maintenance? a turbo would say goodbye to both. ignorant ass. :loser:
> 
> PS-also next time read instead of looking at just the pictures. you would know my money situation if you had.


actually, a properly tuned turbo car can get better gas mileage. reliability shouldn't change as long as things are right, but then again, no one does it right.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Tee-Jay said:


> Needless to say I hate douche-bags who think money grows on trees, here is a perfect example.
> 
> well you dont have to drive my car, or look at it for all i care. I like my car and all the MONEY spent on it would not have gotten shit as far as engine mods go. all these mods were done by friends and done cheap. All i know is I'm proud of my FIRST car. Also if it makes me happy, the money isnt wasted. a waste of money would be putting a turbo on a ga16de with over 140k miles on it. I would have to buy the SR20, buy a new trani (it also has 140k miles on it), then buy a turbo, and replace a shit-load of things to insure reliable running. and thats just to begin with. it would cost around 10k if i was lucky and had friends do it. Lets see, all in all ive spent about 3k on my car (about 1000 of that was in a new paint job)... 3k vs 10k.. IF you would like to finance the job, i would be more than happy to accept your $10k
> 
> and remember i was 17 with the income of about $80 a week when this was done ya douche!!!


If you dont want anyone talking shit about your ride dont post on a public forum. You're ranting about nothing, money doesnt grown on trees but for how much you spent on your ricetasic mods you could have put a UK/JDM 10:1 SR with mild bolt ons and have a great daily driver. But you'd rather throw a body kit on your car. Build your car for YOU no one else. But dont post pictures of it on a public forum and think no one is going to harp on you about your car.

It wouldnt cost 10grand for a SR20DE swap get your facts straight. A SR20DET swap wouldnt even cost nearly that much. So get off your high horse.



Tee-Jay said:


> also, dropdead, does your car include Recaro racing seats with RJS 3 pt harnesses? is that respectable? also does your car still get 23 mpg in the city with limited maintenance? a turbo would say goodbye to both. ignorant ass. :loser:
> 
> PS-also next time read instead of looking at just the pictures. you would know my money situation if you had.


Who cares about some Recaro seats and a 3 point harness. Its a waste if you dont track race, AutoX, drag, etc. Just cause your crusing down the street with some bling bling seats dont give you bonus points. Your money situtation? You clearly stated you spent 3grand on this car, and 1k of it was in paint. So that leaves 2grand that you spent on what...? Body kits, some bling performance killing rims? Looks like you build your car on ebay.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

2dr_Sentra said:


> If you dont want anyone talking shit about your ride dont post on a public forum. You're ranting about nothing, money doesnt grown on trees but for how much you spent on your ricetasic mods you could have put a UK/JDM 10:1 SR with mild bolt ons and have a great daily driver. But you'd rather throw a body kit on your car. Build your car for YOU no one else. But dont post pictures of it on a public forum and think no one is going to harp on you about your car.
> 
> It wouldnt cost 10grand for a SR20DE swap get your facts straight. A SR20DET swap wouldnt even cost nearly that much. So get off your high horse.
> 
> ...



Whatever dude, i did build my car for myself. people have also said they didnt like my car and it didnt bother me. the way this guy said it bothered me because he said it like all ive looked at were rice-mods. the bling wheels also only weigh about 15 pounds each, the old seats were falling apart and there is more than a bodykit on my car. Unorthadox pulleys, neoprene bushings all around, front strutower bar, Tenzo racing exhuast, Zoom stage two clutch, headers that are wraped in ceramic tape, MSD box, 8mm superconductor wires, Tokico Gas shocks, custom rear-sway bar, NGK plugs, short Ram intake.

This car doesnt just have lowering shocks, a bodykit and bling-bling wheels. I just hate it when people judge a book by its cover. Also that 2 grand was spent very easily. Wheels and tires cost around 1200 alone. Do you think that other performance shit was free? Also this was done over a year and a half of time. And lastly, this is my FIRST car, i got it for my sixteenth birthday. Most people on this forum are at least on their second car(or have a project car).


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

or you're like me, and about to buy your sixth car in a year and a half.. if i would have stuck with my last sentra, i would be turning deep 12s with just the money i spent on other cars.. like i said before though, i'm not going to stop and stare at the car while driving, in fact, i might point and laugh, but you built it the way you wanted it, and that's all that matters. i don't have to drive it, i don't have to be seen around it, it doesn't affect me one bit. while the other posts have SOME merit, it has been a huge bash on you for the most part, and that's wrong. maybe i'll become a moderator in this forum too, just to keep dumb stuff to a minimum.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Everyone is entitled to their opinions here...it should be respected as that.

People have different tastes and bashing someone isn't going to make the other think the way you do.

kthx


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

alright, i have a serious question, does that spoiler block a good bit of your vision when you need to back up? it looks like it would be in the completely wrong spot to see out the back.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Suprisingly it doesnt affect the rear veiw at all. The spoiler is a thin line, but when i change lanes the sides sometimes make it look like there is someone driving in my blind-spot. i'll take a picture out the rear-view and show you in a couple of days.


----------



## bigluelok (Sep 10, 2008)

nice ride i like it thought the body kit it a bit much. did u ever take picsof the rearview


----------



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

this is the second page ive been on where 2dr is bashing somebody for their choices on their car. 2dr stick to yelling at yourself in the mirror your not that high and mighty this is the kids first car and he saved his $80 a week to make it looks how he wants so let it go. by the way tee-jay i actually like how the car looks the front bumper is a little out there but it still looks fine (a lot better than the primer gray body kits people have out here). you have my respect, the car looks clean as hell and at least you plan to do some performance, btw im a stickler for black so eccelent choice of color to paint it lol.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

sentraracer487 said:


> this is the second page ive been on where 2dr is bashing somebody for their choices on their car. 2dr stick to yelling at yourself in the mirror your not that high and mighty this is the kids first car and he saved his $80 a week to make it looks how he wants so let it go.


This is a public forum and he is posting pictures of his car for people to voice their opinions on it... I have the right to call it a big bowl of rice if i feel the need too.


----------



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah i know you are entitled to your opinion, but seriosly the kid is saving money for more performance and he has attempted some already, but he has friends that do body work and he made the car how he liked it if you cant give him any props for the work hes done at least be happy that it isnt flourecent orange with 20" rims, hes gone very conservitive with his styling and just respect it for the car that it is, thats what i hope we all are is *car* lovers and not people just shelling out crap to anybodys car that is exactly what we like.


----------

